# My taitibee & Taiwan bee shrimp



## buttons (7 Feb 2017)

Just sharing some of my home bred taitibee and other shrimp. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (7 Feb 2017)

Awesome colours  I'd love some of these 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (7 Feb 2017)

Thanks, this is only a few quick photos. Im hoping the my baby survivals improves this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (7 Feb 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbaker (7 Feb 2017)

Very nice, I hope to setup my own Taiwan Bee tank soon 

What type did you start out with, F1 hybrids or just TB's?


----------



## buttons (7 Feb 2017)

Thanks. 

I started with Taiwan bees and F1's, I bred the taiwans with tangerine Tigers to get tangtai,s then bred them back with the taiwans to get taitibees/blue steels lol if you can understand that. 

I have also bought taitibees to breed with my shrimp. 

I also have a load of tibees (crystal red x tangerine) and aloud of other hybrids. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Feb 2017)

buttons said:


> Just sharing some of my home bred taitibee and other shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful, the half black half white shrimp in pic 5 looks awesome


----------



## buttons (7 Feb 2017)

Thanks, the black is more blue in better pictures, it's a blue steel shrimp, it's my favourite, I have 3 of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (7 Feb 2017)

Some better quality photos, show the blue more clearly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

